# CAG Dillon Lake Carp-IN Aug 13-15, 2004 Information



## tpet96

*CAG Ohio-Southeastern Regional*​*Dillon Lake State Park*​*Zanesville, Ohio*​ 


*DATES:* 3PM Aug 13 til' 12:00 Noon Aug 15. (*Note: *Most leave on Saturday evening, so if you plan to show up Sunday morning, feel free to call me on my cellphone at 419-512-6644 to see who all will still be fishing). 

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:* 

Check this link for Dillon Lake Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout. 
Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop.


*Motels in the Area:*

A good place to book a room online is at http://www.worldweb.com Just do a search for Zanesville, Ohio. You will get pretty good prices there. You might try http://www.priceline.com for Zanesville, Ohio. Sometimes Priceline gives GREAT rates (like 20 bucks/night...you name your price, and if the accept, you are booked). Only problem with that is if you book, you are stuck with it. No cancelling. At least with WorldWeb you can cancel. 

*If you're interested in camping, info. is as follows:*

Camping is available at the State Park. For camping rates and reservations, visit: 

http://www.ohio.reserveworld.com/OspRedirect.aspx?p=R&i=12 

The Dillon State Park camp office telephone is (740) 452-1083 

*Driving Directions: *

_We will be fishing in the Beach Area of Dillon. There is a peninsula to the left (SE) of the beach that we will be fishing. This is at the Main park entrance off of SR 146. You can't miss it, just follow the signs. These directions will put you near the lake, just follow the signs from there. They are on the typical State Park signs. Follow the signs to Beach area. The address for the state park office for those interested is:_

*Dillon State Park*
*5265 Dillon Hills Drive *
*Nashport, OH 43830-9568 *
*Park Office (740) 453-4377 *

_*From Cleveland, Ohio:*_ I-77S to I-70W. FROM 70 WEST IN ZANESVILLE TAKE THE STATE STREET EXIT (SR 146 West exit) AT THE LIGHT TURN RIGHT, GO TO SECOND TRAFFIC LIGHT TURN LEFT, THAT IS SR 146 WEST, GO 7 MILES TO SECOND TRAFFIC LIGHT TURN LEFT. THIS IS TOWNSHIP ROAD 47, CLAY LITTICK RD. THIS WILL TAKE YOU INTO THE MAIN PARK ENTRANCE. THE BEACH IS ALMOST STRAIGHT AHEAD. YOU CANNOT MISS THE FAUCILITIES. 
_*From Columbus, Ohio:*_ I-70E. FROM 70 EAST IN ZANESVILLE TAKE THE STATE STREET EXIT (SR 146 West exit) AT THE LIGHT TURN LEFT (West), GO TO SECOND TRAFFIC LIGHT TURN LEFT, THAT IS SR 146 WEST, GO 7 MILES TO SECOND TRAFFIC LIGHT TURN LEFT. THIS IS TOWNSHIP ROAD 47, CLAY LITTICK RD. THIS WILL TAKE YOU INTO THE MAIN PARK ENTRANCE. THE BEACH IS ALMOST STRAIGHT AHEAD. YOU CANNOT MISS THE FAUCILITIES. 
_*From Cincinnati, Ohio:*_ I-71N to I-270E (Toward Wheeling) to I-70E. FROM 70 EAST IN ZANESVILLE TAKE THE STATE STREET EXIT (SR 146 West exit) AT THE LIGHT TURN LEFT, GO TO SECOND TRAFFIC LIGHT TURN LEFT, THAT IS SR 146 WEST, GO 7 MILES TO SECOND TRAFFIC LIGHT TURN LEFT. THIS IS TOWNSHIP ROAD 47, CLAY LITTICK RD. THIS WILL TAKE YOU INTO THE MAIN PARK ENTRANCE. THE BEACH IS ALMOST STRAIGHT AHEAD. YOU CANNOT MISS THE FACILITIES. 
_*From Toledo, Ohio:*_ SR-2E to US-250S. 250S to I-71S. Follow I-71S to SR 13S. Follow 13S to SR 16E. Follow 16E to 146E. TURN RIGHT ON TO TOWNSHIP ROAD 47, CLAY LITTICK ROAD. THIS WILL TAKE YOU INTO THE MAIN PARK ENTRANCE. THE BEACH IS ALMOST STRAIGHT AHEAD. YOU CANNOT MISS THE FACILITIES.

*IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OR QUESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE, GIVE ME A RING ON MY CELL AT 419-512-6644. We will guide you in the rest of the way!*

Night fishing is authorized, and brolly type shelters are permitted as long as they are completely open on 1 side. There were a ton of fish in this area as of Saturday, July 24. This was high sun/midday and fish from 2lbs through 10lbs visually spotted. 

If you have any questions or are interested in attending please... email me at [email protected] or contact me via cellphone at (419) 512-6644. If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

SEE YOU ON THE BANK....


----------



## tpet96

Back to the top gang! Who all is going to make it this time?


----------



## atrkyhntr

So far looks like I am coming down...
If I can work I'll work need the $$...
Not sure if late friday eve or early sat morn...
Be nice if someone brought some extra euro gear I could try out   
The poles I have will have everyone else pulling theirs out for fear of getting tangled since the fish control where their going not me  
(hate to have Ak calling me a "paylaker")


----------



## tpet96

Bring em down Clyde. I should have an extra set if you would like to try out, but still encourage you to bring your gear as well


----------



## atrkyhntr

oh yea I'll bring mine too...
Its mostly older bass fishing gear that works fine for me for now...


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Looking forward to it guys and gals...see y'all there.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Forgot to mention....I've got a full plate on friday...chores at daughters to do and paylake presentation prep (extra packing and baits)....won't be there til really late friday night....or very early saturday morning. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Carpless

I'll be there Friday evening at the latest.


----------



## tpet96

See you then Mike. Bring me that CD  I'm using the picture as my desktop pic


----------



## catking

Looks as if DA KING !!! will probably make this drive. It's not that far, and I need to get that 30 pounder under my belt  Who else is heading there??? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## tpet96

DA KING will be treated like royalty at this event


----------



## catking

How are you guys handling the food? Everybody for themselves or side dishes? And YES, I will be bringing poles, and I may even use them  .DA KING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr

Have fun all...
I have to work now...


----------



## tpet96

Everyone for them selves King. LOL. I'm just now leaving. LOL. Imagine that.....me way late for a function. Oh well ......................


----------



## crappielooker

i am on my way in a few guys...see you there!!!..i maybe in rough shape however..LOL..


----------



## flathunter

Good luck everybody, take plenty of pictures of Kings fishes


----------



## catking

DA KING is still in Cincinnati..........Probably will be  ........


----------



## tpet96

Da King didn't show up  But......you missed a F U N event this time around  Man.....I"m beat. LOL.


----------



## catking

Got the call to get my truck into the shop to begin repairs since being hit by an 18 wheeler. They didn't even take it.  Told them thanks a bunch......... Heard it was a good event  DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

I want results... Results I say...

How did it go up there? I haven't been fishing in a while so I my vicarious fix.


----------



## crappielooker

well..i figured out what took mikes rod, because it happened to me this AM..i had my bait inches from the shore sitting in about 1inch of water..took a nap, and woke up to a bleep from my alarm..went over just to make sure everything is ok, low and behold, my freakin rods was laying halfway in the lake..both of them!! after trying to get the tangled mess undone i felt some twitches on the line..yep, you got it..a carp was at the end of the rod..the thing couldn't have been 10inches..geeeeeze..
never again will i leave the bait in the water while i'm not fishing..
PS..the fish was crashing themselves on the bank, mopping every morseld of food there..ya shoulda heard what crashing at bob's spot after he left..i'm talkin right there on the bank..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Yes it was a good time, it was cold but it was a good time. Met some new faces that I have never met before and met some old friends. Lots of fish caught, I don't think anybody blanked, nothing huge but they where all srappers, they fought like they where twice thier size. A good venue, if we go next year the park officer explained how we could go about getting a permit that would allow us to drive down and park right next to the water.

I will not go into much more detail then that, because I am sure Shawn is working on a review and I don't want to spoil his thunder. Marqoius (sp?) has changed my mind about French people, I don't hate them all now he had some interesting techniques and I hope to see him at more Carp-Ins, he was an all around good guy. In quick summary, this one picture about sums up the whole event.










Sometimes a picture says a thousand words, this was Paul Binkley and his son, yes that little guy reeled that fish in all by himself  I wish you all could of been there to see it.


----------



## tpet96

Hey gang. I'll get the review done and the pics in the album. Probalby be tomorrow as yesterday was not a good day for me, and I got hardly any sleep after no sleep since thursday afternoon. LOL. I'm whipped and headed to bed


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Had a *GREAT* time gents, as always and look forward to the next time....will leave the details to Shawn. Great group of folks to spend time with on the bank....here's another photo, along the lines of Miso's.....made my weekend.


----------



## crappielooker

heh heh..just thought i would post the only mirror caught at dillon..i think its the only one..


----------



## crappielooker

tim..you aren't alone when it comes to fishin with no shoes on..heres half awake tpet fighting a fish..


----------



## crappielooker

heres the cook and his awesome pot of stone soup..
thanks for that soup..its what the doctor order for a cold night..
PS..note the shirt..


----------



## crappielooker

and lastly..bob's pile of bait buckets he came down to fish with..  holy moly..!!


----------

